# Baytril Dosage



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

So Miyuki's runny nose turned foggy the other day and I decided to call the vet back and she prescribed me some Baytril for his discharge and nose licking. The dosage she gave me is 0.1 ml twice a day for fourteen days. He weighs 330 G or 11.7 Ozs does this seem correct I have read a lot of people's dosages are in the .04 .05 mls range.


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

Does it say what concentration the Baytril is? How is it formulated (liquid, powder suspension, etc.)? That could have something to do with it. The hedgehog's age and weight also play a factor.

But from what I know, the dosage is usually less, like 0.0 something, rather than 0.1.

But if you're unsure, definitely call the vet back to double check. Typos are easy to make and they could have labeled the dosage incorrectly.


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

I know it's powder suspension and that it's 1.75 mls mixed with 1.75mls of tutti frutti flavouring.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

If you're unsure please check with your vet. The dosage given to one hedgie may not be the same as a dosage given to another. It often depends on concentration and the illness being treated.


----------



## sarahspins (Jun 25, 2013)

Kyouhai said:


> I know it's powder suspension and that it's 1.75 mls mixed with 1.75mls of tutti frutti flavouring.


If the vet compounded it with flavoring (which is a not a bad thing - Baytril is very bitter) then it's entirely possible that the amount you give is going to be about twice what you may have seen other people post as their dosages.


----------



## VicTheBear (Oct 15, 2013)

We just took our's to the vet last week and they gave us a Baytril suspension and told me to give him .4 ...
Now I'm worried that mine is too high D:


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You cannot judge dosages by what is prescribed for another. It all depends on the concentration, what it is cut with, the size, weight, age and illness being treated. If in doubt, phone the vet and confirm the dosage. I've had there be a typo and a zero left out, so if there is a concern, verify the dose with the vet.


----------



## Kyouhai (Jul 26, 2013)

Just so everyone knows I did phone the vet and verified and it was the correct dosage with the cut it had with flavouring.

Thanks everyone for the advice I really appreciate all the information and support that comes from this forum.


----------

